# No Saint SEV RC



## Jache (11. August 2010)

Hallo,

fahre momentan ein No Saint Angel HT. Mitlerweile seit 8 Jahren und möchte nun endlich ein neues. Dieses mal soll es ein Fully werden.

Wollte eigentlich in Richtung Specialized gehen, wobei da einfach der Preis zu hoch ist. 2500 sollte das Maximum dar stellen.

Jetzt habe ich den No Saint SEV RC gefunden. Was ist von dem Carbonrahmen zu halten?

Steifigkeit, etc.?

Kann man den empfehlen? Vergleichbar mit einem Specialized oder Rocky Mountain?

Danke im Voraus.

Grüße
Jache


----------



## maddda (11. August 2010)

Zwar kein Spezi oder so ich kann dir aber was  anderes auch empfehlen

Einmal Carbon mit 150mm 
http://poison-bikes.de/frame.php?Ma...ay1=2&lay2=2&lay3=1&lay4=0&prodid=201010006-8
Mit 2699 leider etwas über deinem Budget


Einmal Alu mit 100mm
http://poison-bikes.de/frame.php?Ma...y1=2&lay2=2&lay3=2&lay4=0&prodid=201011874-77

Mit 1599 schon nen toller Preis und zB für 150 Tacken mehr gibts ne Durin obendrauf 


gruß
maddda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wülfrather (14. August 2010)

Die Antwort auf die Frage interressiert mich auch.
Der Rahmen wird ja von verschiedenen Firmen angeboten.
Kraftstoff bikes, Kelly bicycles, cararo bikes und Zoulou Intaba.
Auf der Seite von Zoulou erfährt man immerhin etwas über die Geometrie.
Steifigkeitswert oder links auf Tests findet man nicht.
Der Preis des Bornmann No Saint ist von allen mit Abstand der Beste.
3.300,--  für ein 9,1 kg Fully ist ein Wort!
Da wäre es schon schön etwas mehr darüber zu erfahren.


----------



## de_hippi (9. Oktober 2010)

hat sich mittlerweile jemand gefunden, der diesen rahmen gefahren ist und informationen liefern kann. 
kennt jemand das gewicht?


----------



## winem (11. Oktober 2010)

bin mal so frei:
No Saint Carbon-Fully
Sram XX an No Saint Max Ari Fully


----------



## Sunray (20. November 2010)

Über einen zusätzlichen Erfahrungsbericht würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## marlers34 (8. Januar 2011)

Eine Firma die diesen Rahmen anbietet habe ich noch. 
Volcanbikes.com
Gefahren von Kevin Evans, dritter Platz beim Cape Epic 2010
Es sind jetzt mehr Bikes online bei Ciclib. auch hat der Rahmen jetzt innen verlegte Züge.


----------



## OpelAstraXtreme (8. Januar 2011)

Bornmann alleine wäre der Grund, warum ich niemals einen NoSaint Rahmen mehr kaufen würde. Kaufen schön und gut - aber sobald man mal was zu bemängeln hat, ist es bei diesem Laden vorbei. Service und Freundlichkeit = 6.


----------



## Sahnie (8. Januar 2011)

OpelAstraXtreme schrieb:


> Bornmann alleine wäre der Grund, warum ich niemals einen NoSaint Rahmen mehr kaufen würde. Kaufen schön und gut - aber sobald man mal was zu bemängeln hat, ist es bei diesem Laden vorbei. Service und Freundlichkeit = 6.



Du meinst wohl den Alten, der war legendär. Ich hatte einmal ein Problem mit einer unvollständigen Lieferung (Scheibenbremsbeläge fehlten bei einem Sonderschnapper) und die Sache wurde sofort und freundlich geklärt. 2 Tage später kam der Rest.


----------



## marlers34 (8. Januar 2011)

Ja, ich kann auch nur Positives Berichten. 
Im Sommer mußte in meinen MaxAri R Reklamieren. - Ohne Probleme
Der Junior ist Okey. 
Den Alten habe ich auch gesprochen. Dem scheint es Gesundheitlich nicht gut zu gehen. 
Ich würde da wieder Kaufen und ein zweite Chance haben "Die" wohl auch verdient. 
Zumal die so eine schönen Rahmen haben...


----------



## OpelAstraXtreme (8. Januar 2011)

Ich kann nicht sagen, wer genau dort alles arbeitet (über den 'Alten' habe ich hier zwar schon genug gelesen...)...ich selbst kann nur allgemein über diesen Laden sprechen. 

Nach einem Luzifer-Rahmenschaden ging es über Wochen, bis die Sache geklärt war. Ich habe zwar letztendlich nichts bekommen, da ich nicht Erstbesitzer war (auch laut AGB, also alles ok), aber das ganze drumherum war einfach nur ätzend. Keinerlei Antworten auf Emails, am Telefon fühlt sich keiner zuständig, die verlangten Bilder habe ich ihnen dann auch per Mail geschickt, wieder keine Reaktion. Unfreundlich am Telefon...

Trotz dem ganzen Ärger hätte ich sogar ein paar Wochen später dort einen MaxAri Rahmen gekauft, weil er zu der Zeit vom P/L-Verhältnis nicht zu toppen war. Nur eine Sache wollte ich zuvor noch geklärt haben - laut Artikelbeschreibung beträgt die Garantiezeit 5 Jahre, laut AGB liegt die Garantiezeit für Carbonrahmen aber bei nur 2 Jahren. Und da sie schon bei meinem 'Erstbesitzerschaden' ganz genau auf ihre AGB hingewiesen haben, musste das geklärt werden. Da auch hier wieder keinerlei Reaktion kam, war die Sache für mich klar.

Das alles war vor ca. einem Jahr, wie es nun ist, weiß ich nicht. An den Leuten hat sich aber bestimmt nicht viel geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

